
Ask HN: What happened to Panama papers? - usaphp
I am wondering what happened with all the buzz around Panama papers? They promised so much more, but looks like since their main target was Putin&#x27;s friend and Messi, and from what I understand - they did not prove anything fishy there, just a shell company which all this famous people had. Anybody has any feedback on that?
======
bikamonki
It's causing a big stirr in Ecuador with many in-power officials involved, a
couple under prosecution already.

